# Bin ganz neu und einige Fragen



## Stamelsima (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem ich in einzer zeitung von mini-mini-teichen gelesen habe, bin ich geradezu fasziniert und habe festgestellt: auch haben will! leider wird unser riesengroßer garten vom schwieva mit wilder wiese für nachbars karnickel  in beschlag genommen ... also hab ich mich bissel umgeschaut und eine alte aluwanne mit 45 liter fassungsvermögen gefunden. nun gleich meine erste frage, kann ich die aluminiumwanne nehmen? wieviele plänzchen kann ich reinsetzen - eine seerose möchte ich unbedingt dabei haben - muss das eine zwergrose sein oder geht auch ne normal große? gibt es pflanzen, die unbedingt empfehlenswert sind? und könnt ihr mir einen schönen online-shop empfehlen? 

habe hier einige schöne bilder von so minis gesehen .

so, dass wars erstmal zum anfang. 

lg
stamelsima


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bin ganz neu und einige Fragen*

Hallo Stamelsima,

herzlich Willkommen bei uns!

SchwiVa und Karnickel, die den Garten besetzt halten? Das würde ich mir nicht gefallen lassen. Aber wenn Du erstmal Frieden halten und lieber einen Miniteich bauen willst, dann lies doch mal diesen Beitrag von unserem Grandmaster of MiniPonds...https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/18

Und die passenden Pflanzen bekommst Du zum Beispiel bei www.nymphaion.de


----------



## Stamelsima (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bin ganz neu und einige Fragen*

hallo blumenelse,

herzlichen dank für deine antwort.

zwei fragen fand ich nicht beantwortet  gegen die aluwanne spricht wohl nichts? und für die anzahl der pflanzen, wieviele gehen denn. viele sollen es sein, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, also dass nicht so viel wasser rausschaut. wir haben trotzdem ein "wassergrundstück" nämlich mit fließendem bach. kann ich das wasser aus diesem nehmen? er ist derzeit klar und es leben auch forellen darin.

das mit dem garten ist insoweit nervtötend weil das ja für die karnickel vom NACHBARN ist, wir haben gar keine . ansonsten kann ich aber ich nicht klagen, mir gehts hier gut und wir verstehen uns prima, nur im garten tät ich doch gerne auch meine ideen mit einbringen. naja alte leute ... somit müssen sie nun mit einer wanne leben, die ich noch aufstelle *hi-hi* ich hoff´nur es fängt nicht an zu müffeln, dass ist dann nix für schwiemu .


so, ich schweife ab ... werde dann mit den kiddis in die b...a fahren, mal schauen ob´s hier was gibt.

herzlichen dank schonmal an dieser stelle für antworten.

lg
steffi


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bin ganz neu und einige Fragen*

Hallo Steffi,

Anzahl der Pflanzen? Kommt auf die Wanne drauf an. Gegen Alu spricht wohl nichts 

Ein bisschen Wasserfreifläche würd ich schon lassen. Und ich kenne persönlich keine müffelnden Miniteiche. Obwohl das, ganz selten, mal passiert. Das sind dann aber besondere Umstände, wie z.B. ein schlecht gereinigtes Weinfass.

Wenn in dem Bach Forellen leben, spricht nichts gegen das Wasser.


----------



## Stamelsima (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bin ganz neu und einige Fragen*

danke dir .

die maße sind 66 cm x 43 cm x 25 cm.

3 oder 4 die oben rausschauen und eine unterwasser für den sauerstoff?

lg 
steffi


----------



## Eugen (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bin ganz neu und einige Fragen*

Hi Steffi

es kommt ganz drauf an,was du willst.

Wobei die Wanne ja nicht wirklich tief ist.
Aber 10 Pflanzen kann man da schon unterbringen.
__ Froschlöffel,__ Hechtkraut,__ Blumenbinse kommen immer gut an.
Vll. auch noch ne __ Iris oder einen kleinen __ Rohrkolben und ne schöne Binse.
Froschbiß und ne Miniseerose für die "Fläche" und Hoenblatt oder ein __ Laichkraut für UW.

Man kann sie ja leicht ausdünnen.
UW Pflanzen dürfen gern auch mehr sein,aber nicht wegen Sauerstoff (das ist nur bei Fischteichen relevant ) sondern wegen Algenbildung.

Meine Minis schauen alle sehr unterschiedlich aus, da einer halt nur eine begrenzte Auswahl zuläßt.
Mutig und ohne Scheu ausprobieren.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bin ganz neu und einige Fragen*

Hallo Steffi,

ja, das ist der Anfang, so ein Miniteich. Aber VORSICHT, wenn man erstmal am Teichleben geschnuppert hat, dann kann man nicht mehr aufhören......Grins

Meine drei "Kleinen" waren eingebuddelte Speiswannen, halbschattig, mit einer Mini-Seerose und verschiedenen Pflanzen für Tiefzone. Was wichtig ist, Du brauchst ne Kletterhilfe für Tiere, die sich in Deiner Wanne verirren könnten. Gekippt, sprich gestunken ist/hat das Wasser in den zwei Jahren nie. 

Bei uns leben übrigens auch 4 Kaninchen und 2 Katzen in friedlicher Eintracht mit dem Teich. Geht super.

LG aus Frankreich
Ellen


----------



## Stamelsima (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bin ganz neu und einige Fragen*

herzlichen dank für eure tipps :freu.

bin richtig gespannt *hibbel*. hab ja gestern auf´m grundstück noch nen alten waschkesseleinsatz gefunden  ... aber ne, ich probier mich erstmal an der kleinen wanne *lach*.

lg
steffi


----------



## Stamelsima (15. Juni 2009)

*und noch mehr fragen ...*

hallo,

so die pflänzchen sind gekauft und es kommen wieder fragen *ups*.

wie pflanze ich nun richtig ... lass ich die erde an der seerose dran und an den anderen, oder etwas abspülen? dann habe ich von einem sand-teicherde-gemisch gelesen, welches in die pflanzkörbe kommt und dann kiesel drauf - richtig? muss ich die körbe noch mit zeitungspapier ausschlagen, oder gehts auch ohne?

allerdings gabs keine große auswahl mehr, dafür war schon fast alles preisgesenkt .

so, dass war´s erstmal wieder.

lg
steffi


----------



## Eugen (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: und noch mehr fragen ...*

Hi Steffi,

verräts du uns auch, was du für Pflanzen gekauft hast ?
Dann könnte man mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## Stamelsima (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: und noch mehr fragen ...*

Es handelt sich um eine Wasserschwertlilie, __ Zwergseerose, __ Wollgras, __ Papageienfeder und eine __ Blumenbinse.


----------



## Eugen (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: und noch mehr fragen ...*

Ich bin ja ein Anhänger der "Nix in Töpfen" Fraktion.

Die Töpfe werden wohl schon gut durchwurzelt sein.
Heißt , Planzen raus aus ihren Behältnissen und in größere Töpfe pflanzen.
Dabei die Wurzeln leicht einkürzen.

Das __ Wollgras ist ja eine Moorpflanze, dh. möglichst saurer Boden und flach stellen.

__ Zwergseerose, tja das kann vieles sein.
Jedenfalls in ein größeres Töpfchen mit Lehm/Erde Gemisch und Düngekegel (muß nicht zwangsläufig sein,wär aber besser )
So stellen,dass die Blätter schwimmen können.
Lieber zu flach,als zu tief.

Zeitungspapier    bei Gitterkörben ja, ansonsten bringt es nix.


----------



## Stamelsima (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bin ganz neu und einige Fragen*

danke eugen .

und wie geht das ohne töpfe? oder ist das nix für die kleine wanne?

düngekegel für die seerose gibts hier leider nicht.

hab grad festgestellt, dass die körbe die ich gekauft habe, genauso groß sind wie die, wo sie schon drin sind  ... in größere töpfe/körbe ist wohl aber angebracht, oder?

lg und danke für eure geduld
steffi


----------



## Zuckerschniss (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bin ganz neu und einige Fragen*

Also,  ich halte auch nicht viel von Töpfen. Lieber in etwas Sand mit Kies gemischt. Nahrung bietet der Teich genug.


----------



## Stamelsima (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bin ganz neu und einige Fragen*

hallo ellen,

hab eben dein filmchen angeschaut ... bin begeistert ... schöner großer teich, nette lustige menschen und tolle tiger tolloki ... den platz hätte ich ja auch ...

lg
steffi


----------



## Zuckerschniss (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Bin ganz neu und einige Fragen*

Hallo Steffi,

und was hält Dich dann davon ab, nen großen Teich zu bauen. smile... Nee, mal im Ernst, war garnicht so schlimm. Ich hab den von Hand (bzw. mit nem guten Spaten) selbst ausgehoben. Das Erdreich hab ich im kompletten restlichen Garten verteilt. Der Teichbauer wollte bei der schlechten Lage (Grundstück nur über eine Treppe begehbar, beidseitig und hinten angebaut) ca. 12.000 Euro haben. Das war mir zu teuer, also haben wir's selber gemacht.


----------

